# Built a Cornhole Game - Corn Toss, Bean Bag Toss



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Built a Cornhole Camping Game - Corn Toss, Bean Bag Toss*

Well, I quickly found out it has many names, such as Cornhole, Corn Toss, Bags, Bean Bag Toss, Tumor Toss, Sacks and Holes, Sack-Hole, or Baggo.

Anyway, I have seen people playing them camping, and I wanted one. It didnt look to hard to build, so I found some basic plans and went at it last night. 4 hours later, I had it built, ready to be painted.

My next step is to finish bolting it all together tonight and try it out. Next on the agenda is to paint it, and then we are going to do some stencil work on it, which will be a wifey project.

The part I thought would be the hardest, cutting the 6" hole, was actually one of the easiest. I found a bowl in the house that was 6 1/4", so I used that as my template and drew the circle. I took a drill bit, about 3/8, and drilled a hole inside the circle. I then used a jigsaw to cut the hole. I didnt know if the jigsaw would make this circle cut very easy, but it did! Its a little rough around the edges, which I will smooth up tonight with a file and it should be good to go.

The hard part of the project was the legs. I wanted my legs to fold up when not in use, so you have to make some rounded cuts allowing the leg to spin. This took a couple of attempts to get right, and its not pretty (cut with skillsaw), but noone sees that anyway, so it doesnt matter.

Here are some pics of my work so far, unpainted.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Making the bags*

After a little research, I found out how to make the bags to use for the game. This was really easy for me, since the wife made them :thumbup1:

They say the best thing to use for making the bags is #12 duck fabric. If duck fabric is not easily found, you can use trigger cloth. So I made a run to the fabric store, and they didnt carry the duck fabric, but they had the trigger cloth. I personally opted for canvas, which seems very strong and durable. I wont know until some thorough testing whether it was a good choice or not.

These are very cheap to make. I needed 8 bags, 4 of each color. So I bought some green and blue canvas. For each bag, you need a 7x7 square, which after sewing together will provide you a 6x6 bag for tossing. So I just bought enough fabric to get (4) 7x7 squares out of each fabric.

For sewing it together, its highly recommended to use heavy duty nylon upholstery thread to prevent breaking. So I also bought a spool of that. For all the canvas and thread, I had $4.40 invested.

We filled each bag with roughly 2 cups of whole kernel corn, and weighed them so they would be consistent. We made all of ours 16oz, which is regulation I believe.

Here are some pics of our finished cornhole bags.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Or you can be a lazy bum like me and just buy this at Camping World :rotflmao1:

Bagball - Camping World

It was on sale for 20 bucks how could I resist..
I am REAL glad we do NOT have that store in Canada or I would be in some deep Doo Doo with the DW...


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks great, thanks for the pics and idea. I think I will try one of these too. let me know how the canvas corn hole bags hold up, I dont know if there is duck cloth around here either, but I guess I could order some.


----------

